# Aalgewässer Bayern oder Italien gesucht...



## tirolerspinner (31. August 2014)

Kräftiges Petri Heil miteinander 
Bin auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer in der sich noch richtig dicke Schlängler fangen lassen, da es hier in Österreich mit dem Aal in den letzten Jahre immer schlechter geworden ist muss ich auf andere Länder ausweichen. Entweder Italien oder Deutschland. Bayern/Allgäu wär cool da müsst ich nicht so weit fahren 

Besonders reizen würd mich ein kleines Flüsschen ein See ist aber auch in Ordnung ;-), vielleicht wisst ihr ja was wo ich nicht zu weit fahrn muss (bin aus Tirol ;-) )

Petri Heil umd danke für eure Antworten..
Lg tirolerspinner


----------



## Franz_16 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Aalgewässer Bayern oder Italien gesucht...*

Servus Tirolerspinner,
wie sieht es denn an der Donau in Österreich aus? 
Die Donau in Ostbayern hat aktuell einen recht ordentlichen Aalbestand, auch an Exemplaren über 70cm.


----------



## tirolerspinner (31. August 2014)

*AW: Aalgewässer Bayern oder Italien gesucht...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Servus Tirolerspinner,
> wie sieht es denn an der Donau in Österreich aus?
> Die Donau in Ostbayern hat aktuell einen recht ordentlichen Aalbestand, auch an Exemplaren über 70cm.



In den letzten Jahren wurden nur mehr sehr vereinzelt Aale in der Donau bei uns gefangen, geziehlt so gut wie keine, besetzt werden sie nicht mehr und der Weg in die Sargassosee ist durch Kraftwerke, Glaasaalfang leider sehr erschwert....:c

Hört sich ja vielversprechend an dass bei euch noch welche rummschwimmen , welche Reviere an der Donau in Ostbayern bzw. in welchem Bereich sind denn zu empfehlen?

freundliche Grüße, tirolerspinner


----------

